# Scotland Midges Etc And Isle Of Skye Any Tips



## tylerwoo (Jun 17, 2008)

we are going to scotland in mid may and have two weeks we would like to do skye and john o groats is that doable ?or we would just do johno groats we have heard horror stories about the midge,but hope its too early for them? cheers for your help


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Midges are not usually much of a problem in may. 
If you set off with both locations in mind but with a 'bail out' position in mind you can opt to spend more or less time wherever you end up. 
We have been known to leave Skye in a gale and drive across to the East coast to find better weather.


----------



## DustyR (Jan 26, 2009)

Also touring Skye and the far north during May, will look out for you, last time we visited John o Groats 6 years ago it was cold and wet & windy in September but at least there were no midges!


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Skye to John O' Groats is a very long way indeed, and not something I'd consider if you just want to say you've been (to John O' Groats). Compared to the Isle of Skye - and the surrounding western highlands & islands - there's nothing there worth travelling that distance for IMO. It would take you a full day to reach it.

Speaking as a Scot who loves all things Highland, I'd definitely go to Skye, and then explore the western mainland - maybe to Fort William, or down to Oban, or if you want to go inland through beautiful scenery, towards Crianlarich. 

The world is your shrimp!

Dougie.


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

You will enjoy Skye and should be OK for the midge in May. There is a great site between Portree and Dunvegan run by a very helpful and friendly young couple. However, unless you want to go to JOG just to say you have been, don't. It would not be worth the drive. From Skye head for Loch Ness, then take it from there.

Have a good trip.

Dave


----------



## dannimac (Jun 8, 2008)

Live everyone said, you should be okay for midges in May. But.......just in case, no harm in buying some Avon Skin So Soft (the green bottle) as this is well known for being good at keeping the beasties at bay. 

D


----------



## dipper17 (Jul 30, 2011)

HI

Don't stop at John O'Groats, come across to Orkney. The wild flowers are out in full bloom and there will be no trouble with midges - too early. Great beaches, plenty of places to park and you are never very far from the sea. Great seafood and local Aberdeen Angus beef!

Cheers


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

When we were in Scotland and bitten to death

The chemist prescribed antihistamines -one a day

worked a treat, still bitten but no reaction

Never travel without them  

Aldra


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Too early for midges (most years!) JOG worth a visit if you've never been then you can say from personal experience how boring it is  . Decent campsite right at the end of the road on the right so you can make JOG a target for the night. Skye is quite big by Scottish island standards and well worth spending at least three days touring, we once spent two weeks there! You certainly can't do it justice in a day.

This link plus the ones contained within will give you food for thought

www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-98682-days0-orderask-0.html

It improves as you get into it :wink:

Have a great trip


----------



## thegamwellsmythes (Jul 29, 2008)

We went up the east coast, along the north coast and down the west to Ullapool last year then back to Chester in 11 days. 

I guess we could have had another few days on Skye to make it a two weeks trip.

We had a few long driving days of 5-6 hours but had plenty of stops to look around along the way so part of the enjoyment and not all driving.

I think you could do it. The north coast is lovely and well worth the trip. It doesn't get as much press as the west coast but is spectacular. Durness has a lovely campsite that many motorhomers get to.

The beaches in the far north are wonderful.

As usual with trips around the HIghlands it depends on the weather you get. We went in April last year when the weather was amazing, it could easily have been miserable.

Have a great trip.


----------



## papaken (Nov 21, 2010)

*Skye Via Mallaig*

Try Skye via Fort William then up to Mallaig  stopping off at Arasaig and take the back road via Back of Keppoch to visit the beaches and Morar white sands its like paradise. Then up to Mallaig for the ferry to Skye  3-4 days on Skye then off via the Kyle of Lochalsh and up and around to JOG. I intend doing the reverse in August with a call in at Applecross if her who screams at a slight drop nearside will let me. :lol:


----------

